# HtmlEncoder



## bronks (15. Aug 2005)

Hi!

Gibt es denn in Java keinen mitgelieferten HtmlEncoder? Ich bin schon über ein paar HtmlEncoder in externen Libs gestolpert, aber da muß doch einer dabei sein? Oder eine andere Funktion, die mir aus "Ü" ein "& Uuml;" macht.

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## Gast (15. Aug 2005)

commons-lang, die commons gehören ja quasi schon zum standard


----------



## bronks (24. Aug 2005)

@Gast: Danke

Ich bekomme es mit der Lib leider nicht hin, weil mir irgendwie die Funktion fehlt. Kann mir bitte jemand eine Zeile mit einem Funktionsaufruf posten, der mir ein "ü" encodet.

Danke!


----------



## Gast (25. Aug 2005)

Ohne nachzusehen würdeich sagen, escapeHTML und unescapeHTML sind die gesuchten Methoden.

Gruß


----------



## bronks (25. Aug 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ohne nachzusehen würdeich sagen, escapeHTML und unescapeHTML sind die gesuchten Methoden ...


Aber logisch! Escape! Bin wohl total aufm Schlauch gestanden!  :lol: 

Danke!


----------

